# Jameson Pole?



## tree md (Sep 21, 2010)

I went and bought all the parts for a new polesaw today. I had been using a Hayauchi for the past three years but I have gone through three of them by tearing them up and we either left the last one on a job or someone picked it up off the truck. Anyway, I had been using a Jameson polesaw for the past couple of months that a buddy had loaned me. I finally got it back to him and went and bought myself the same saw. Not as light as the hayauchi but definitely more solidly built and for half the price I am really digging it. Got a nice, stiff Fanno blade for it that is aggressive as the hayauchi as well.

My question is what is the difference in the green poles and the yellow. Besides price I mean. I was going to buy the yellow pole sections as that is the only type I have ever used but they only had one 6' section so I went ahead and bought the green sections. Wasn't too hard of a decision to make as the green poles are about $8 cheaper. The guy at Vermeer said that the yellow poles are just a little more solid but the green ones are lighter. Lighter sounded better to me. Is there any major difference in these poles?

Also, A friend was telling me that if you buy one section of solid core and use it as a base pole you will be insulated (as far as a house drop anyway). Is this correct? You only need one section of solid core?

I'm not planning on getting my pole saw into a line but I would seriously consider buying a section of solid core if it would make things a little safer for me and my guys.


----------



## flushcut (Sep 21, 2010)

Howdy, The green poles are a thinner wall than the yellow ones and are a little stiffer. The core filled ones are a little stiffer still and I use all core filled when around lines of any kind. I even have a fiberglass "fuse" on a pruner head when near lines.


----------



## tree md (Sep 21, 2010)

Good info.

I am really liking the Jameson polesaw. Don't get me wrong, the Hayauchi is a very nice saw but it's strong point is also it's weakness. I love how light they are but if you get one ding in the aluminum shaft it becomes difficult, if not impossible, to telescope. The Jameson pole is more modular and just makes more sense for me and my crew. If you tear up a section just go buy another one instead of replacing an entire saw. And for half the price of the Hayauchi, I just came to the conclusion that it is more cost effective. I may buy another Hayuachi for luxury pruning on down the line but the heavy duty Jameson is going to be my primary work saw from now on.


----------



## flushcut (Sep 21, 2010)

tree md said:


> Good info.
> 
> I am really liking the Jameson polesaw. Don't get me wrong, the Hayauchi is a very nice saw but it's strong point is also it's weakness. I love how light they are but if you get one ding in the aluminum shaft it becomes difficult, if not impossible, to telescope. The Jameson pole is more modular and just makes more sense for me and my crew. If you tear up a section just go buy another one instead of replacing an entire saw. And for half the price of the Hayauchi, I just came to the conclusion that it is more cost effective. I may buy another Hayuachi for luxury pruning on down the line but the heavy duty Jameson is going to be my primary work saw from now on.



It is pretty hard to tear up a Jameson pole and you can get new aluminum ferrules from Sherrill if they get bent or wore out. I use the fanno 17" mondo blade on mine they are cheap and can be sharpened many times. I would like to put an Ibuki blade on one(with some modding of course).


----------



## ddhlakebound (Sep 21, 2010)

I broke in a new fanno mondo saw head on my jameson today, they cut so nice when they're new. I've never used the hayauchi, so I can't really compare them, tho. Wish I could sharpen those blades, got half a stack of them now that just sits around uselessly. 

Love the thick mondo blade, but the thinner fanno blade bends very easily making it basically useless. 

When I was on the row years back, all the crews were using the hollow yellow jamesons, with no issues I'm aware of as far as conducting current. I'm aware that only the foam core poles are di-electrically rated. I wasn't at that time though. 

I saw my old partner penetrate the insulation on a low voltage service drop, with a big bright flash and melted teeth on the saw, but no shock. He had 1 hollow yellow jameson in use at the time. 

One thing to be aware of, any cracks in the poles can collect dirt, or even a film of dust on the poles can help them conduct current effectively. 

Finally bought a big shot head monday too, along w/ 200' of 5/8 stable braid. And the stable braid was on sale, too. Bonus.


----------



## tree md (Sep 21, 2010)

Yep, That's what I got was the mondo blade. Mine is the 14". I really like the thickness of it and how stiff it is. I pruned a couple of dead limbs today just to check it out. Very comparable to the hayauchi.

To tell the truth, I think it would be very easy to mod any blade you want to fit the ferrule.

My policy is to not get the polesaw into the house drop at all. I do cut close to them however as well as pull hangers. I never work around primaries with a polesaw.

For regular use the hayauchi would normally hold up fine for most. We had a bad ice storm a couple of years back and I am still pulling large hangers from that. That is what is so rough on a hayauchi. The Jameson polesaw has held up fine though.


----------



## rwbinbc (Sep 21, 2010)

I have one with orange and yellow poles, But cutting over house the saw works pretty good cut as it breaks pull it clear. Using it to get the rigging rope around can be a pain but if does the job. Mine is pretty stiff I have 5 poles 1 with the pruner head 1 with the saw head both 6' 1 more 6' pole and 2 8' poles. Never had any of the other saws

I think the orange are made by marvin


----------



## beowulf343 (Sep 21, 2010)

I always thought two eight foot core filled poles are less bendy than two hollow eight foot poles-the core filled seems to handle more pole sections better. But that may just be me.


----------



## flushcut (Sep 22, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> I always thought two eight foot core filled poles are less bendy than two hollow eight foot poles-the core filled seems to handle more pole sections better. But that may just be me.



:agree2:


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 22, 2010)

A retired AT&T lineman gave me 3 of these 6 ft. solid wooden poles. I just need to fabricate some kind of adapter to use the jameson pole implements. 
heavier, but not too bad. be real good for a pole saw.
crummy pics, but with a jameson pole for reference.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Sep 25, 2010)

Bought my 8' hollow with the mondo blade today. I like it very much. I'm going to get the foam filled ordered as well. they are rated to 100kV I believe.

Yep...per Jameson:

*Every JE series pole is tested to 100KV per foot for five minutes.*


----------



## tree md (Sep 25, 2010)

I am really digging that 14" mondo blade. Been working with it for a few days now and that blade rocks.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 25, 2010)

I bought the green economy Jameson sections once years ago. I found them way too flimsy for my taste.. was like a wet noodle trying to move a rigging line around with three sections.

I hate those giant blades as well. Marvin 330 for me..


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Sep 25, 2010)

I can see a place for big and small blades. 

The yellow poles are stiffer, and the orange, stiffer yet.

Can't wait to put them to use in production.


----------



## tree md (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah, I see a place for both large and small blades as well. That is the first large mondo blade I have bought. I did like the large, aggressive blades on the Hayauchi's as well. The mondo blade seems to be bit sturdier than the Hayauchi blade. 

I seem to get cleaner cuts with the larger blade. The thinner blades will peel a limb if you're not careful. Plus they bend too easy. LOL, I had to buy a new blade to replace the one that was on my buddy's polesaw. I tore the crap out of his. Bent the crap out of it and ripped the top vine cutter deal or whatever you call it right off the blade. I made it a convertible model. 

I figured I would try the large blade and if I didn't like it I would just pay the $12 for another thin blade.


----------



## flushcut (Sep 26, 2010)

I really like the large blades, stems around an inch are a one pass cut nice and clean. I would like to find, say, a 12" or 13" fine tooth like some silky blades for the really fine stuff.(without the silky expense) Sometimes I find using a saw is easier than a pruner head on small suckers growing off larger trunk wood.
Not to change topic but has anybody played with the Aazel brand aluminum poles?


----------



## flushcut (Sep 26, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Where are you guys getting the 'Mondo' blades? I'm going to look tonight and pick one up.



I usually get them through baileys or sherrill whichever I need to order from at the moment.


----------



## tree md (Sep 26, 2010)

I got mine at the local Vermeer dealership here.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Oct 4, 2010)

*Jameson Poles*

I bought 4 6' poles back in the 80s still have 2 of them . hollow yellow
I have added to them with 8', 4' & 12 foot keep 1 for Pole saw and have the Marvin pole pruner for the other. But it is nice to add what you need to reach what ever. I like the wire hook for lifting overhead wired., used two broke 5' poles for paddles on my kids small boat. Put a 10" Blade on 1 once for putting into a Stump bright yellow pole I could back a Stump grinder right up to that pole when it moved I was on that stump. Lay 1 Pole sideways on a Stump-er that is too small to see in the mirror's and use the ends of that pole as a guide on. Jameson poles are great product


----------

